# Avia Electronic



## PC-Magician

HI,I have just bought this for Â£27. So have I got a good deal or have I been stupid. It has the ESA 9200 movement. I hope to post better pics later this coming week.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Can't really go wrong for Â£27, can you?

The only "downside" is that the ESA 9200 is a small (ladies) movement...so they'll likely be a rather large plastic ( :bad: ) movement ring in this watch.


----------



## PC-Magician

Why would such a movement be fitted to this Watch?.

Cost maybe?.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Well, the ESA 9200 is quite a thin movement....not measured it, but probably thinner than ESA 9154 - 9158, so the 9200 is often fitted to men's dress watches.

My Lukcom has the ESA 9200:


----------



## PC-Magician

Are they good timekeepers?


----------



## PC-Magician

One other thought, what sort of battery life can I expect, I would imagine a few months six at the most?


----------



## PC-Magician

Anyone have info on time keeping and battery life on these movements?. See previous posts.

Thanks.


----------

